# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Police: Texas bar patron with gun may have stopped mass shooting

## Suzanimal

There was a good guy with a gun thread but I can't search so I'll start a new thread.




> ARLINGTON - All day long, people stopped by Zona Caliente on South Cooper in Arlington with flowers and heavy hearts. It's still unbelievable to them that 37-year-old Cesar Perez, the bar's well-liked manager, is gone.
> 
> "As soon as I hear the pop, I looked that way, Cesar hit the ground," said one eyewitness, who didn't want to be identified. He was still too shaken by what he witnessed Wednesday night.
> 
> "It was something crazy," he said. "Crazy."
> 
> Police say 48-year-old James Jones, of Grand Prairie, walked into the bar and started yelling incoherently.
> 
> "He was saying, 'Oh, who worked for the cartel?'" the witness said. "'F Mexicans. You deserve to die.'
> ...


http://www.11alive.com/news/police-s...-him/437138128

----------


## TheTexan

Given its a bar, I assume the second shooter was drinking?  Thats illegal while carrying.  Did the Officers even bother to check the sobriety of the suspect?

----------


## pcosmar

> Given its a bar, I assume the second shooter was drinking?  Thats illegal while carrying.  Did the Officers even bother to check the sobriety of the suspect?


It depends on the jurisdiction..

and on opinions as to what constitutes impairment.

edit.
I have in the past,, openly carried while drinking..  without incident.

----------

